# New post from Old onlooker



## Olddean (Dec 9, 2009)

I think I discovered and joined this forum a couple of years ago but this is the first time I am actually taking action. My history is sort of long and not unusually interesting... anybody who is looking in here has some kind of interesting history. 

However, I am now looking at some new ideas and the internet is a great place to find help (I hope).

Check my question (if I don't find out it has already been discussed) under categories dealing with outdoor lighting...

Happy Holidays to all,

OldDean (Kyburz)


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 11, 2009)

Welcome to the world of posting! I hope you find what you are looking for searching the forums, but if not, don't hesitate in posting. We have a wide variety of members and experience levels. I'm sure that you will learn some things and have the opportunity to pass on your wisdom often. Don't be shy and we're glad you are here.


----------

